# Cute Movie



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I taught Nazerath to come to his name when i call him, Sometimes i have a treat and sometimes not.  Just thought my fellow rat lovers might enjoy my little vedio . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxqIFzKgFSI


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha Thats cute


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

da na......da na...da na da na dana DANA!!!! so cute. that was a very sweet video


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

hehe ty!!! he's such a sweety


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

That's pretty good. My Nezume comes faster. 8) 

It's still good. Keep practicing!


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm working on that with Picasso right now, she's doing pretty well. Poor little Da Vinci is on bed rest so she can't be trained right now, I don't want her running around a lot, and the babies don't all have names since 7I'm not keeping all of them.


----------



## cyrescaer (Mar 4, 2007)

awh, adorable!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Naz has his faster days  He also knows "go home" but it's a little harder to film that since his cage is at a wierd position.


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm so excited! Both my girls just came to their names really quickly! And without a treat!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

NICE JOB STUgirl55!!!! how long have you been working with the little ones?


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

Well I was working on it when I got them, but training got put on hold because of 15 little bundles of joy, so I just restarted a couple weeks ago when the whole baby stress thing calmed down (it's hard to train two rats when you have 17 and one of them is being an insane control freak cuz of her babies)


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

lol i can only guess lol, still good job!


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

My 9wk. (i've had her two) rat Lucy already answers to her name and comes running over... if she can't see me when I call her she stands on her hind legs and sniffs like a maniac. I have got Mindy to react to her name but she's still a little shy. Today she nibbled my fingers and climbed out of her cage onto me for the first time... so she should have it down soon.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

aaww!! thats awesome!! my little one Xavier doesn't have his name down yet but it's not like he's pressed on time lol. good job with your little one .


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

awww


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I feel asleep watching a movie with Naz the other night and when i woke up he was gone. I sat up and called Naz!! and next thing i new his little head poked out around my dresser. I'm SO glad he knows his name lol.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

that would have scared me so bad my boys don't know their names and we have three cats (two of which are severe hunters)


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

:| eepp!!! :| i think i would have had a heart attack. We have two dogs and Zaza is a killer but she's never in my room. She's glued to mom lol, then Pongo my baby is always sleeping lol. So we're safe


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Lucky you our linx was an outside cat for a long time (most of his life really) and he is an awesome hunter but when i am awake he knows not to mess with my babies (all i have to do is say his name and he loses interest) but if i were to fall asleep god only knows what could happen. That is why i mostly take my ratties out at night all the cats are usually in the bedroom with my hubby while i stay up till all hours of the night LoL


----------

